# JLabel setLocation



## julchen81 (6. Feb 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Warum bitte lässt mein Jlabel der Methodenaufruf label.setLocation(80,20) komplett kalt? Die Position ändert sich nämlich kein bisschen:


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.event.*;

public class Listing3702 extends JFrame {
	
	public Listing3702 () {
		super("JTextField");
		addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter() {
			public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) {
				System.exit(0);
			}
		});
		
		Container cp = getContentPane();
		cp.setLayout(new GridLayout(5, 1));
		JLabel label;
		label = new JLabel ("X");
		label.setLocation(80, 20);
		cp.add(label);
	}	
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Listing3702 frame = new Listing3702();
		frame.setLocation(100, 100);
		frame.setSize(300, 200);
		frame.setVisible(true);
	}
}
```


Liebe Grüße  :wink: 
Julia


----------



## Oli (6. Feb 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Wenn du ein GridLayout hast, dann kannst du das so nicht machen. 

Jpanel p = new JPanel(null);
p.add(label);
cp.add(p);

nach label.setLocation....  sollte klappen

Grüße Oli


----------



## Oli (6. Feb 2008)

Sorry, 

Du mußt natürlich dem Label auch sagen, wie groß es sein soll 



```
import java.awt.*; 
import java.awt.event.*; 
import javax.swing.*; 
import javax.swing.event.*; 

public class test extends JFrame { 
    
   public test () { 
      super("JTextField"); 
      addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter() { 
         public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) { 
            System.exit(0); 
         } 
      }); 
       
      Container cp = getContentPane(); 
      cp.setLayout(new GridLayout(5, 1)); 
      JLabel label; 
      label = new JLabel ("X"); 
      label.setSize(40,60);
      label.setLocation(40, 40); 
      JPanel p = new JPanel(null);
      p.add(label);
      cp.add(p); 
   }    
    
   public static void main(String[] args) { 
      test frame = new test(); 
      frame.setLocation(100, 100); 
      frame.setSize(1000, 800); 
      frame.setVisible(true); 
   } 
}
```


So klappt´s


----------



## julchen81 (6. Feb 2008)

ahhh.... dickes Dankeschön!! Vor allem für deinen zweiten Beitrag, hatte das nach dem ersten nämlich wirklich noch nicht hingekriegt.

Super, so haut's hin!   


Liebe Grüße und noch einen schönen Tag,
Julia


----------



## Oli (6. Feb 2008)

Hi,

ja, Layouten in Java ist mitunter etwas lästig....

Grüße Oli


----------

